

New York Will Be Holding Hearings On Bitcoin - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/new-york-to-hold-hearings-on-bitcoin-2013-11

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"The New York Department of Financial Services has announced it will hold
hearings in the coming months to discuss regulating Bitcoin.

Among the topics they'll discuss is whether to begin issuing what they're
calling "BitLicenses" to businesses deemed in compliance with a possibly new
set of financial statutes created solely for digital currencies like Bitcoin."

